# AnY TuRbO KiTs or SuPeRChArGeR KiTs available for a B13??



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I have been looking.. and no luck.. are there complete turbo kits or supercharger kits for a B13 '91 Sentra?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Ha.. never mind.. found a turbo at http://lion.esosoft.net/hotshot.com/turbo/200sx.htm 

However, what about SuperChargers or other companies?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

stillen has a turbo kit for the ga16


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You kids... I swear.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sno said:


> *stillen has a turbo kit for the ga16 *


I highly doubt this is true...or they have been hiding it..

need to recheck your facts


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Ha.. never mind.. found a turbo at http://lion.esosoft.net/hotshot.com/turbo/200sx.htm
> 
> However, what about SuperChargers or other companies? *


Try looking at Project 200SX in NPM... We've been writing about the Hotshot kit for months


----------

